# Another one bites the dust



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ever since I turned on Sirius XM this morning they have been talking about Cantor loosing. Now next time some of these other masquerading conservatives come up for election we can get rid of them too. I wonder if John McCain is smart enough to get out like Conrad and Dorgan. Toss 95% of them and start over.

Good and bad headlines here: http://drudgereport.com/


----------

